# Boston Whaler



## catch&release (Nov 8, 2007)

Looking for a Boston Whaler boat, 13 feet to 17 feet. Anyone know someone who is looking to sell, please letme know. Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

One of the most, if not THE most Popular boat on the east coast... I'd check ads back east and shipping charges. Whalers are super expensive here in Utah (I've looked).


-DallanC


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

Several years ago, one of the Lake Powell marinas sold all of their 14' Boston Whaler rentals for $200 each!!! I found out about it on day 2. They sold out in the first couple hours of day 1.


----------

